# New Tires?



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

O.K., I looked at several pages of posts and couldn't find anything on this topic, so here goes: I want to go to a bigger tire. I think I am going with the Maxxis Zilla. My question(s) is can I fit 28" with a 2" lift and will the Bear spin them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are fairly light tires. I would think you should be able to spin them fine. If not just lookin into some new clutch springs (if it's an auto).


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

No, it's a manual. I looked into some new springs, but everyone pretty much said that i was wasting my time and money.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the springs that go in the centrifugal clutch will give u higher stall lettin the engine build up some rpm's and that is what u need . i did it on my 350 rancher with 27's mud lites and it mad a big difference


----------

